# Dry skin remedies!?



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

Cold weather/heat being on in the house has caused my pup some dry skin issues recently. Wondering what you guys do for a quick fix of the issue!
THANKS


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

*Humidifier
*Coconut oil in food and on itchy "spots"
*A combination oil of Herring, Coconut and Hemp = Sh-emp Oil FANTASTIC product!
From Canada: http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/SH-EMP-OIL.html
From USA: http://animalnature.net/animal-nature-product-listing.html phone: 412 723 2194 Jason @ Animal Nature (he can over-night this for you).
*Raw Organic Apple Cider Vinegar (this one is medicinal): 50% ACV & 50% water: for after bath rinse or in a spray bottle for itchy spots.



Moms


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Forgot to include this FYI:
From Mercola Healthy Pets: “Most foods available, whether purchased commercial or homemade, are rich in omega-6 fatty acids. Because the average pet diet is heavy in omega-6’s, supplementing with additional omega-6’s in the form of corn oil, *olive oil*, safflower oil or even flax oil (that contains some vegetable sources of omega 3’s, but also omega 6’s) can create an imbalance serious enough to cause skin problems.
Omega-6 fatty acids, in abundance, become *pro-inflammatory* (not anti-inflammatory) oils. If your pet gets too many of these without a balance of healthy fish-based oils – DHA and EPA – it can be a real problem. It’s also important to note that dogs and cats cannot convert omega-3 vegetable sources into DHA. Flax oil has some omega-3 value for humans, but that doesn’t hold true for your pet. So it’s really important that you supply fish-body oils or krill oil to your dog or cat. Since most pet foods contain far more omega-6 fats than omega-3 fats, your pet may benefit from additional omega 3's in its diet. "


Moms


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

Vitamin E oil in food or rubbed on skin, along with cod liver oil. Bag balm rubbed on skin also works.


----------



## shantinath1000 (Mar 18, 2014)

Add coconut oil to food and rub some on the skin directly.


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

THANK YOU ALL!!! i'm going to invest in multiple different products to see what works best for him!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I turn up the humidifier during the cold and dry MN winters and supplement with some vitamin E as well.....seems to make a difference.


SuperG


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

HUMIDIFIER.

That is all.


----------

